# On playing Chords, and learning them.



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a problem. I have been to one lesson for the guitar, and have learned three chords. I know the three chords off by heart, cuz i've been playin them for two weeks, but I suck! I cannot change between the chords, and when I play them, they sound shitty. I was supposed to come back within the week, when I knew the chords, but I won't come back, less I can play and change the chords really goodly. How do I do this, anybody got any tips?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is all a matter of practice. If you just learned them last week, give yourself some time to get the hang of it. You will eventually. Sometimes you need to put the guitar down and leave it for a bit. Your fingers and hand will get used to the chords, it is hard at first. Bottom line is practice makes perfect.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Practice and more Practice for sure!

Some finger independence exercises definately help with clean chord changes. Ask you teacher for some.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Something i've noticed with my personal learning style/habits:

I'll practise something over and over again, trying to get it perfect, but I cant always get there. So I put the guitar down, and go occupy my mind with something else for a little while.

Later when i come back to the guitar and try that same thing again, I can play it perfectly the way I want to.

I dont know why this happens, but it does (at least for me).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I find that too. I think we may just get a little frustrated perhaps. If we walk away for a while it seems to help a lot.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

One more thing.

Slow down. Concentrate on playing the chords clean, don't rush the changes or you just teach your left and fingers bad habits.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't be too hard on yourself. It can take a long time to change some chords really smoothly. Don't worry about going too fast, because fast can get sloppy, and sloppy is hard to clean up. Go slow and think through how each finger is moving. Is there a finger that can stay where it is to give you a pivot? Are you lifting your fingers really far away, or keeping them close to the neck. Is your thumb in a stable place that works for all of the chords? 

Way back when you were little there was probably a time when you had to think about brushing your teeth, consciously making sure you got every spot. Now you probably don't think about it at all, and you probably do exactly the same pattern every time you brush. Chord changes are a lot like that. Your hands will start to remember what to do, and it'll get easier. 

Don't let yourself get hung up on three chords. Go back to your teacher and get more to work on. Maybe get some power chords so you can bash out the intro to Iron Man, then spend half of your practice time on that, and half still with the chords you have.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What I try to do is keep my practice organized.
Warm up
Cords
New song 
Play time..

I find that if I spend to much time on one thing after a bit it gets to be a pain and I don't learn anymore. Also knowing that once i get get done I can just have some fun with what I know is very motivating.
Some easy songs are from Black Sabbath, even if you just get the riffs. A good fun one will also be Blitzkrieg Bop by Ramones, you don't have to go that fast to make it sound good..4 cords and the fingering is all the same.

Once you find the fun in playing a song the cords will come easier.


----------

